# Newqida Gondolas - Inspection



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

These Newqida Gondolas have been discussed before but I thought I would do some detailed pictures.
They are a copy of the LGB product item although the molds that have been used are similar but not the same.
They come as pictured with no handrails but there seems to be holes to facilitate them.
The trucks are unsprung but can twist for uneven track like LGB with plastic wheels. They come with hook n' loop couplers with a single hook on one end.
The plastic feels more brittle than what LGB usually use. I'm not sure how UV stable it is though, they may not last long outdoors.
You can see there is some warpage in the side shot of the brown gondola, the green one was also slightly warped.
The printing is OK but the ones I have had some slight blurred edges. The inside of the sides lacks detail.
They are a bargain at around $35 for the pair but you only get what you pay for. I'm sure a quality LGB item will last a lot longer.
(The locomotive does not come with the set)










Andrew


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

I would not mind buying some for this price, the other basic carrigas dont look too bad either if you just want to fill up some space for longer trains... 
Who does sell them? And do they ship world wide?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Michael, 

In the USA, Hammond Toys. Yes they do ship worldwide. 
http://www.hammondtoy.com 

Piko make some too although I don't have one at hand. They look almost the same except they have plank detail inside the sides. 

Andrew


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

i bought 4 sets of those gondolas a view years ago,i don't like the European looks so i repainted them an use them as generic logging and utility cars after i added metal wheels,didn't regret the purchase,i left them out in the hot summer sun and didn't have a meltdown yet! 

The price was right ,what'z the difference stepping on a more expensive china made LGB or a dirt cheap china made NQ.....kaput is kaput


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

lotsasteam, 

The paint would help if there is a UV issue with the cheaper plastic.









Andrew


----------

